# Keyhole shape



## Ironmahn (Mar 17, 2008)

Anyone know what a 150 gallon aquarium- "keyhole" shape. Would be?!?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I'd say that would have to be a custom made tank. There is no way of telling what it might look like unless you have seen photos or the real thing.


----------



## Ironmahn (Mar 17, 2008)

Okay, thanks. I was advised that is was a display tank from a fish store; they agreed to send pics. I am curious what that will look like.


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

me too. post the pics on here if you get them.


----------



## Ironmahn (Mar 17, 2008)

H eh, he... here it is. I think I'll pass on this one. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Uh... huh.

I'd pass it up, too. :lol:


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 23, 2007)

I have a 44 gallon pentagon shaped tank that I don't like because of the panel seams. That "keyhole" tank would make me beat my head against the wall. Definitely a pass.


----------

